# streetwear startup looking for printer



## Ides of March (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey guys, Im in the process of starting up my streetwear company andl aunching a kickstarter page for funding. I've been looking for a really good, high quality, retail quality printer. I've been looking at Nemecorp for a while and I love Melmarc but they are a little out of my price range I think. Ive read a few reviews about Nemecorp on here however and am wondering what other places you guys could recommend? I'm loving the Alstyle 1301 & 1701 right now which was why I was drawn to Nemecorp in the first place. If you guys could help that would be super awesome of you. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm loving the Alstyle 1301 & 1701 right now which was why I was drawn to Nemecorp in the first place


Just about any screen printer in the world can print on that blank t-shirt 

Where are you located at?

There are 100's (probably 1000's) of great t-shirt printers out there. What kind of quantities are you going to be doing per design.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

PM Me your info and ill send you information.


----------



## Ides of March (Oct 12, 2011)

Im in Michigan, I dont really care where its printed in the US as long as they are good! Im not looking for custom bowling league shirt or family reunion quality. Im looking for shops that have experience with printing streetwear and have all sorts of options like foil print, metallic inks, oversized all over prints. I figure Id start with runs of 100. Thanks btw.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

send me your info will send you our price sheet. we are located in philadelphia pa


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Im looking for shops that have experience with printing streetwear and have all sorts of options like foil print, metallic inks, oversized all over prints. I figure Id start with runs of 100


Thanks for the specifics...that helps 

Check out Spreading Ink (Southern CA - they specialize in all over prints)

Also check out PXP Printing in Texas: PXP Inc.

One of our forum sponsors Matteo Studios also does that kind of work: Matteo Studios | Complete Custom Apparel Solutions

As you see from the replies above as well, we have some great forum members here that can do that type of work as well. 

Good luck with your project!


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

As Rodney stated we do everything you have mentioned.
I would love to work up a quote for you.

Feel free to call or email me:
Jason[USER=93950]@matteo[/USER]studios.com
409-398-7254

Look forward to hearing from you,

Jason A


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey,
We offer oversize, all over, finishing services, and all of the other services that you requested, at low minimums. Feel free to email us for additional info.
Thanks,
Justin
Unik Ink


----------

